# Official Age To Hunt In Ohio Alone/With Adult (18)



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hey guys got a younger buddy that wants to hunt some ducks with me tomorrow. He is fourteen but knows his stuff. I am eighteen and have been hunting since I was 6.

Anyways I have looked and cannot find an age in Ohio for hunting with an adult but I believe I found one that said age 16 ALONE.

Reason I ask is because someone has told me 18 may not classify as an adult and it may be 21 in this case?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Has he completed a hunters safety course and posses the correct hunting license and wetlands stamp? If so then you're good to go. 

Here's a link to the ODNR page you're looking for.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_accompany.aspx


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks that helped alot! Sounds like we are good to go!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure thing!


----------

